# Mid range, American made hand saws



## Liebertron (Nov 2, 2013)

I am looking to buy some hand saw as I am beginning the journey into hand tool woodworking, mostly for fun. 

I don't know a whole lot about the brands, what are some good mid range, American made brands to be looking at? Don't have to be new if they are companies that are out of business, I have no problem restoring the tool.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hit some auctions and garage sales and look for Disston saws.
Henry Disston & Sons


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

There are no mid range American-made hand saws anymore. You can buy new American-made joinery saws, but they are rather expensive as they are mostly handmade by small boutique type tool makers. 

Check the used market for vintage hand saws by makers such as Disston or Atkins. Disston saws are more commonly found, because they pretty much owned the handsaw market in America for a long long time. I have a pretty good collection of user saws, and some of my absolute favorites are E.C. Atkins & Co saws. 

I also restore & sell vintage saws as a hobby, if you're interested. All hand sharpened & customized to your particular task.


----------

